# is it possible to put bamboo in the tank



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

does anyone have any knowlage on putting those bamboo like plants in tanks? the ones that u can put in containers with rocks or marbles, indoor plants. anyone know what i am talking about? they require hardly any light.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

i thought of doing that also a t first and having the come straight out of the tank .. would look really cool i think


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

You can do it... it will live for a while, though it will eventually die... usually I think it takes several months before it will actually die though.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

anyone else know?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Keep the leaves out of the water, and they should live. Only the stalk can be in the water for long periods of time


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

yep. So long as the tops are not under water it will be fine. Thats how they grow. But if the leaves are under then the whole thing will rot.


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

is chinese bamboo the plant your talking about?? BS is right, if the leaves are in the water, it would just rot (only the leaves though)


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

You can do it either with the leaves in or out of the water.


----------



## kobeforprez (Nov 28, 2006)

rchan11 said:


> You can do it either with the leaves in or out of the water.


i just got some bamboo and with the leaves in the water, the leaves are starting to rot... any tips or is it a goner?


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

fish lover said:


> is chinese bamboo the plant your talking about?? BS is right, if the leaves are in the water, it would just rot (only the leaves though)


x2 I agree, only the base can be in the water.... leaves outta water!!


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

yes u can, i had them in my tank and about after 3 months they started to die, but i had low light, so i think that was the factor , so i belive with good light they should be okay


----------



## KISS (Feb 2, 2007)

tnpeter said:


> yes u can, i had them in my tank and about after 3 months they started to die, but i had low light, so i think that was the factor , so i belive with good light they should be okay


Look weird, but very kool. I think you can have some backups kept in a regular way. Once the underwater one's leave starting to rot, take them out of water and keep them back to the normal way. then 100% sink your backup into your tank. I believe as long as the leave out of water, it will recover, and the stick could grow up new leave as well.

BTW, did your P bite them? I was wondering....

KISS


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

They actually do good in a tank if you have proper soil like ADA or flourite, and c02 and you dose ferts. They don't need a lot of light, but they do need good soil, and ferts.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

There are so many 'true' aquatic plants available that look way better than this plant that I can not understand why ppl insist on using it in their aquascapes.

The plant's leaves will rot after a few months if submersed too long. This is not an aquatic plant in the least. It can survive seasonally under water. Just like the infamous 'Mondo grass'
It will live if the leaves are emerged.

Anyone else turned off by the incredibly thick stem? This plant is in no danger of ever appearing in one of my tanks. 
I can not see the attraction to this plant. Even hornwart looks better than it IMO.. at least hornwart is aquatic



> but they do need good soil, and ferts.


I know someone who has bamboo in a Betta bowl. the stems are in the water, and the leaves are out. Glass beads for substrate, and no fertilizing whatsoever. Incadescent bathroom light is all it gets. No window in there either.
the ferts are needed only if it is under higher light


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

no i just them because they where too long , but i saw couple bite marks but it was probly just wondering wat it was,


----------

